# Can't install recovery!



## sikknazty (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm trying to get CWM non touch recovery installed on my gnex in order to get jelly bean... I've installed all drivers and everything works. I have debugging on, I have done fastboot devices in CMD and it shows my device. I THINK i placed the .img file in the correct location. when I type "fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img" it gives me an error saying "error: cannot load 'recovery-clockwork-5.5.0.4-toro.img'.... It's really frustrating and IDK how to fix it. Please help!

Also is Jelly bean restricted to cwm non touch? will it work with the touch version?


----------



## APeaceOfStrange (Jul 24, 2011)

I have had trouble in the past while trying to type the filename. I just drag and drop the file. Try that if you haven't

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sikknazty (Mar 5, 2012)

APeaceOfStrange said:


> I have had trouble in the past while trying to type the filename. I just drag and drop the file. Try that if you haven't
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I freaking love you. hahahahahahaahah. THATS SO BOGUS THOUGH! Such a simple thing that was done wrong... so gheeeeyyyyyy -.-


----------



## Michealtbh (Apr 21, 2012)

Go to the folder you have the recovery.img in. Hold shift and right click in a blank area, then select open command prompt here. Try running the commands now.

Also, are you getting the name of the recovery.img exactly right?


----------



## sikknazty (Mar 5, 2012)

Michealtbh said:


> Go to the folder you have the recovery.img in. Hold shift and right click in a blank area, then select open command prompt here. Try running the commands now.
> 
> Also, are you getting the name of the recovery.img exactly right?


already got it working. and yes i was typing everything correctly.. it was just being stuborn D:<


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

sikknazty said:


> already got it working. and yes i was typing everything correctly.. it was just being stuborn.


The file has to be in the same folder fastboot is in, otherwise the drag the file to command prompt like you did will work as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

